# a way to break /etc/master.passwd ?



## weberjn (Jan 23, 2021)

I stumbled into this:


```
root@bill:~ # chsh -s /usr/local/bin/bash
chsh: user information updated

weberjn@bill:/home/weberjn $ sudo chsh -s /usr/local/bin/bash weberjn
chsh: user information updated
weberjn@bill:/home/weberjn $ su - weberjn
You can press Ctrl-D to quickly exit from a shell, or logout from a
login shell.
                -- Konstantinos Konstantinidis <kkonstan@duth.gr>
weberjn@bill:/home/weberjn $ ps -p $$
PID TT  STAT    TIME COMMAND
964  1  S    0:00.12 -su (tcsh)
```


I could repair this with vipw and modifying the #comment first line
as shown here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/chsh-not-working.72695/#post-491251

(12.2p1 w/ current patches)


----------



## im (Jan 23, 2021)

It looks like shell has not changed.
What about bash in the /etc/shells ?


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 23, 2021)

$ su - weberjn

vs

$ su weberjn

?


----------



## weberjn (Jan 23, 2021)

- is full login, so the changed shell should be active, shouldn't it?

bash is in /etc/shells

Can anybody reproduce the steps above?

I tried again, but now I don't get the effect anymore.


----------

